# Megasquirt?



## ctjetta2 (Jun 26, 2004)

I had put a 2.0L 16v (from a '90 GLi) into my '93 Cabriolet with Digifant (2). I not really happy with how it runs- cold idle issues and wants to idle high, 1000+ RPM. I will continue to fudge with it to make it better but, I'm seriously considering going Megasquirt , if for no other reason as it's so popular here, apparently, and I can use all the support I can get with whatever I do.
Having said that, I have NO idea which version to get or what is required to make it work.
My goal is to just get my engine running well, Though I have dreams of Webers and ITB, that's not likely to happen.
I've read about hall sensors, and trigger wheels and TPS and so on, wire this, jumper that, keep the knock sensor- I dunno . . . Is there a basic set up to start with? Some place to start just to get your engine running?
Is there a sticky I've missed? a primer? 
I don't want to just buy one Megasquirt version only to find out I should have bought another, and then discover that, oh, by the way, more parts are now required to make it all work.
I really want to just drive my car. Not work endlessly fudging with getting it to run right. Nothing crazy- no turbos or such. 
Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Kptuned.com or shoot me an email at [email protected]

I have gotten people setup on ms1/2/3, Microsquirt and MS3-Pro all over the world.


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

Honestly this post sounds like you’re patching one problem with something that still isnt going to fix your problem. The Oem ignition is fine. Sounds like your airbox flap could be not functioning properly for the cold start and for the high idle you could have a vac leak. Just my .02, done in a non-Facebook group manner.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2007)

Honestly, MS2 will fix your problem, oem ignition is fine for engine this digifant ecu came from, but not for 16v. you can bin the flap type MAF sensor and enjoy less restrictive intake tract..


----------



## ctjetta2 (Jun 26, 2004)

Thank you for your replies. And your honesty.

So, yes, you say Megasquirt will wok for me. And maybe MS2 will be what I need. I have acknowledged that the Digifant should work and there are probable issues with my setup.

So which version of MS2? I'm thinking, with admittedly limited insight, that I want to retain the knock sensor and get rid of the ISV (please, I so want to see it go away!).

Do I then have to acquire a Passat throttle body? A different or modded dizzy? Crank sensors, cam sensors, blessings from my priest/rabbi/imam?

I really want to do this, just want to not jump into it blindly.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Send me an email I will get you set up. Can keep the dizzy, knock sensors aren't needed for most setups, and can keep the rest of the sensors. I would do Microsquirt (based on ms2) on this one.


----------



## ctjetta2 (Jun 26, 2004)

Sent an email to need_a_VR6. Looking forward to a proper running Cabby!


----------



## ctjetta2 (Jun 26, 2004)

*OK, in progress-*

OK, this where we stand:
16v engine is already converted to fuel injection using _I believe_ ABA injectors. 
Going Megasquirt. probably MS2v3.

Already acquired/in transit:
16v auto Passat TB
14point7 Spartan 2wideband O2 sensor
ABF Coolant neck/ABA 4-wire sensor

In checkout cart/DIYAutoTune:
Megasquirt 2v3- kit
JimStim- assembled
GM open element IAT (yes, I need a bung)
8' Wiring Harness
USB converter
D-Sub Connector Pin Removal Tool

Anything I need to add? Any suggestions as to alternatives?

I'm open to comments.

Have something to sell before I order? Let me know!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Even assembled you will have to do the jumpers on the ms2v3 and any modifications like idle valve etc. I can do one w the right mods or a micro.


----------



## ctjetta2 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Yes ish*

Pulled the trigger, finally, after much internal debate on a Microsquirt setup. Thanks to need_a_VR6 for support and his supplying a pre-coonfiggered Microsquirt. Now if all goes as planned (I know, I know, famous last words) we'll hook this bad boy up and my Cabby with the 2.0L 16v will be runnin' better n ever. Woo hoo.
It's still in the mail, but we're excited. 
Of course I will be reporting the good and the bad as it happens.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Watching this ^


Bajan


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Watching what? For ms kptuned.com [email protected]


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

I have been running megasquirt on my 16 valve for years. It was in an 89, when that car crumbled into a pile of rust dust I moved it to the present 1990 GLI. I have a 1968 beetle in the garage that is getting a body off resto, I have a megasquirt ECU waiting to go in when the time is right.


----------

